# Sundown - 12/26



## Greg (Dec 26, 2010)

Dumping. Bumps are already epic. Tomorrow is going to be nuts. Chris S says none of the steeper stuff will be groomed tonight. Saw madroch, MrMagic and yelled to 420 Cory dude on Stinger. Sick.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the report...Gunny pow as an appetizer followed by a gnareaster entree,,and area 51 desert


----------



## severine (Dec 26, 2010)

Gunny has been pretty sweet so far this season... it's only going to be better with this fresh snow!


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2010)

Effin sick night. Did from about 4:30 to 8:30. Each run got better with refresher runs the last few hours. My buddy Jay had a blast despite not skiing in several years. Even tried the moguls a bunch of times.....not with a lot of success but he was having fun. Met up with madroch and MrMagic for a bunch of runs. Had a blast searching out powder (wasn't hard). Bumps were sick. Straightline hero moguls.

Big dry slots opening up the past few hours. Hope this thing doesn't bust. Still, tomorrow should be great. I'll be there early.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 27, 2010)

Good night... got some vid-- but not as much as I thought-- new camera issues.  Will post on FB-- and if I figure out vimeo- will add it here...May hit tomorrow am if the d@mn dry slot ever leaves....or is it typical CRV downslope screw?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure if this will come in HD-- having dificulty learning how to post this stuff..


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2010)

Great night pow vid.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 28, 2010)

Seems much darker than Vimeo and FB versions.... I can't load Vimeo HD because I am not a plus member (or so I am guessing), and don't know how to load HD version from FB.

blah...


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Seems much darker than Vimeo and FB versions.... I can't load Vimeo HD because I am not a plus member (or so I am guessing), and don't know how to load HD version from FB.
> 
> blah...



Just be forewarned...YouTube may remove your music from that vid. :angry: I'm a free member of Vimeo and these are their limitations:



> You have a weekly limit of 500.00MB and 1 HD video per week.



Nice job!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 28, 2010)

Think I have it now...


----------



## planb420 (Dec 28, 2010)

I was out for over 10 hours of straight riding @ Ski Sundown, it was a blast to watch the storm progress from nothing to FULL BLOWN BLIZZ conditions at some points on Gunny! Fresh powder stashes EVERYWHERE on the mountain and the institution was empty by 6ish (I LOVE BEING A LOCAL!!!!! Less than 1 mile away) leaving wide open runs...I believe I also took a sweet digger in the pow off the step up while Greg was riding in the lift overhead (chuckling I'm sure)!!!!! THE PLACE WAS EPIC CANT SAY THAT ENOUGH, it was my best day out in a few years but my legs are TOASTED, but it was well worth it! 

Below is a link to my season tracker where I have some pics of this AWESOME DAY, its Day 10 on the season! (if the link works?) By the way how do you post full sized images rather than the small thumbnails? 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/note.php?note_id=477325681296&id=40002744


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2010)

planb420 said:


> I also took a sweet digger in the pow off the step up while Greg was riding in the lift overhead (chuckling I'm sure)!!!!!



Had to heckle you after that one. you're easy to spot for sure.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 28, 2010)

Greg said:


> Had to heckle you after that one. you're easy to spot for sure.



Not sure how ya spotted me in that cloud of pow!!!!:-D  Made the fall much easier and then I hear my name shouted above me and realized it was you...great night!:wink:


----------

